# Taurus PT99AF info gun and reloads



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I recently purchased this gun and am wondering what anybody's experience has been with this model. I have the stainless para model. Only shot 2 clips thru it and am impressed with it's accuracy. Good gun, bad gun, bad habits etc. What has been the best reload or factory ammo thru it. I reload. Thanks in advance.


----------

